# Paphs that aren't legal in U.S.



## The Orchid Boy (May 1, 2013)

Parvis and brachys are my favorite groups of paphs. I know that all parvis and brachys are legal. Though I'm not sure about hangianum and thaianum. Are they legal or not?

What are all the paphs that are not legal in the U.S.?


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2013)

what do you mean legal? As far as I know, any Paph is legal to you as a consumer, as long as you have a receipt or paper trail to the source. BTW, hang is a Parvi and thai is a Brachy!


----------



## gonewild (May 1, 2013)

NYEric said:


> As far as I know, any Paph is legal to you as a consumer, as long as you have a receipt or paper trail to the source.



legal to you as a consumer only if you have no reason to suspect that the plant may not be legal. And you are obligated to do "due diligence" to ascertain the plant has a legal history.

If you have a receipt or paper trail that leads to some degree of illegal activity the "act" you did in the purchase or transport was a violation of US Law. But the possession of the plant is not against the law. So in reality the plants are legal but getting them is not legal.


----------



## Trithor (May 2, 2013)

Is this realy policed or is it just written into law as a means of discouragment?


----------



## gonewild (May 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Is this realy policed or is it just written into law as a means of discouragment?



That is a good question. It is relatively new law. It is being enforced concerning many species but not orchids...yet.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Is this realy policed or is it just written into law as a means of discouragment?



It seems they control orchids more than guns...............


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> It seems they control orchids more than guns...............



Yea, what's up with that?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2013)

Where I live it is very hard to legally get guns! Thank goodness crazies w/ orchids are generally harmless.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Where I live it is very hard to legally get guns! Thank goodness crazies w/ orchids are generally harmless.



I can see the head lines - "man dies from assualt with illegal paphiopedilum":rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (May 2, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Yea, what's up with that?



And who said sarcasm was the lowest form of wit?oke:


----------

